# I need advice on choosing my first GSD puppy please!!



## Germanshepherd811 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am about to purchase my first German shepherd, and I need some advice on how to pick the puppy I'm looking for. I know I want a male, but color and size are low on my list of priorities. I am not going to show my dog, he will just be a companion. I want him to be protective but NOT aggressive or unstable. I also want a dog that will be trainable. How do I pick the pup I want from the 3 litters available ? Thank you for your help!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

If you have chosen to get your pup from a reputable breeder, then the breeder should/will be choosing the puppy for you, not the other way around. The breeder should match you up with the right puppy since no one knows each puppy better than him/her.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Breeder should pick. My husband and I have been raising, training and competing with GSDs for years (way more than I'd like to post ) and we always want the breeder's input on the pup. Usually there is more than one in a litter that the breeder thinks will work for us, so in that case the breeder will let us pick from those, but the breeder has the most knowledge and insight into the litter.
I can't recall a single time I wasn't thrilled with a pup we got.
Of course, we are lucky to have multiple great breeders in the southeast to go to.


----------



## Germanshepherd811 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks you guys !


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Germanshepherd811 said:


> Thanks you guys !


Congrats on getting a pup, though!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The breeder has three litters on the ground simultaneously, and allows potential owners to pick any pup from any litter? 

That does not sound like a breeder I would recommend. 

Have you seen these links?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ngs-look-responsible-breeder.html#post1843356

It would be really good for you to go through as many of the links in that thread as possible. Tons of good info. 

I know you are probably over the moon with excitement about getting your first pup, but take a moment to educate yourself a bit more about GSDs. 
Could be that the breeder you chose is okay, I don't know, but the more you know, the better a choice you'll be able to make. 

And some more reading, because I know you just can't get enough of the smart, helpful, experienced info that we all have to offer. 

Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Good info in this thread-
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


edit-LOL, I got on the phone and didn't submit post for a bit and Castlemaid got in there ahead!!


----------



## Germanshepherd811 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks to you both, I appreciate any help at all haha ! I wondered myself if that was an extreme amount of litters to have all at once. However I did tour the facility and was very impressed with his dogs. They were all very well kept and all seemed very happy as well as very adoring of him. I met the grandfather of one of the litters and he was a beautiful, friendly dog. His operation does seem rather large though so I don't know whether he is a responsible breeder or not.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Germanshepherd811 said:


> Thanks to you both, I appreciate any help at all haha ! I wondered myself if that was an extreme amount of litters to have all at once. However I did tour the facility and was very impressed with his dogs. They were all very well kept and all seemed very happy as well as very adoring of him. I met the grandfather of one of the litters and he was a beautiful, friendly dog. His operation does seem rather large though so I don't know whether he is a responsible breeder or not.


How much attention are the individual puppies getting? Not just are they clean and well-fed, but is the breeder able to spend enough time with each puppy to get a feel for his/her temperament, drives, assertiveness, energy level, and personality?


----------



## Germanshepherd811 (Apr 10, 2012)

Emoore said:


> How much attention are the individual puppies getting? Not just are they clean and well-fed, but is the breeder able to spend enough time with each puppy to get a feel for his/her temperament, drives, assertiveness, energy level, and personality?


The breeder says that he and his children and grandchildren all help raise the pups as well as socialize them, and that they receive large amounts of human interaction and playtime a day. The adults that the pups come from all seem very well socialized. I am a little uneasy with how many dogs he has, however I do like being able to see not only the litter's parents but the grandparents as well. I am on the fence though, as I don't want to fund someone who isn't a responsible breeder or owner. But I guess it just comes down to where do you draw the line. If he has a lot of dogs but they are all well taken care of and socialized is he still a good breeder or no? That's where I'm confused .


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Read some of the articles linked - it will help make an educated and knowledgeable decision, and feel free to ask questions here.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Does the breeder do health tests of any sort (OFA, DM, that type of thing) and does the breeder do anything to test workability/trainability(Schutzhund titles, obedience titles for example) prior to breeding? 
That would be bare minimum for me to consider them a "reputable breeder".

And where did you find this breeder? From a reference from a friend or someone whose dog you were impressed with or from Craigslist or an online clearinghouse? Many things to look into before making a very important choice .


----------



## Germanshepherd811 (Apr 10, 2012)

bocron said:


> Does the breeder do health tests of any sort (OFA, DM, that type of thing) and does the breeder do anything to test workability/trainability(Schutzhund titles, obedience titles for example) prior to breeding?
> That would be bare minimum for me to consider them a "reputable breeder".
> 
> And where did you find this breeder? From a reference from a friend or someone whose dog you were impressed with or from Craigslist or an online clearinghouse? Many things to look into before making a very important choice .


I found him when I googled German shepherd breeders, he has a website. He tests the dogs for hip dysplacia and they all come with a written health guarantee. His site says he is registered and inspected by AKC and inspected by the department of agriculture. I believe some of his dogs do have titles so I would assume hes the one who shows and works them .


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

In 17 years of showing, rescuing and breeding, I have NEVER heard of a hobby or small scale breeder who was inspected by the Department of Agriculture. That would be a huge concern for me. I do personally know of breeders that the AKC inspects, but not usually an agriculture deparment. 

Are his breeding dogs all free of hip dysplasia or just checked for it? HUGE difference. How about elbows and eyes or hearts? Can he show you OFA certificates for his dogs that will tell you that these dogs are free of these genetic diseases?


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

doesn't Ag Dept only inspect large scale breeders like millers and the like? something on the scale of farming production? that would be SUCH a huge red flag for me to be moving on. this is someone that may be producing for retailers. 

just a thought.

dw~


----------



## Germanshepherd811 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm new to all this so I figured it was a good thing he was inspected, but you make a good point. Can any of you recommend a reputable breeder in the Florida, Georgia, or Alabama area ? Thanks for all your advice !


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Inspected by Dept of Ag is generally an indication of a large producer(lots of puppies every year), I think in Georgia you have to get inspected if you have over 120 pups sold (not born, but sold) in a calendar year. Have no idea about Florida. If you are selling as a wholesaler (like to pet shops) you also need to be inspected. Neither situation screams "passionate about the breed".
Nicole, you need to do some research and learn a bit more about the breed and decide what kind of GSD you want. There are actually different types for different needs, Generally there is German/European Working line, German Showline and American Showline. Figure out what you want to do with the dog, do you want to participate in a sport or activity (either for fun or competition) like Schutzhund, herding, agility, whatever. Backyard Bred dogs may be a mix of all the types.
The main types also look pretty different as well, so while looks should not be your top priority, you need to understand the physical differences in the types as well. Once you have an idea of what you're hoping for then people can lead you to some breeders.
This is from a forum member's site and is a good description of the types-
(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

This is a description of the physical traits/colors,
Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Here are two breeders that I know of in Fl. I don't have any personal knowledge of them. The first one breeds working lines, is also a member on this board and she is often recommended. The second one breeds American showlines and I know people who know her and her dogs.

LittleRiverCanine

JLyn Shepherds - Home Page

Edit:
I love these dogs (I see them at agility trials), but not sure how often they breed. They are located in GA:
http://vomkiahaus.com/


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

German Shepherds VomLinmarc
I have heard good things about this breeder over near Sebastian and if you google Steve Lino you will find more.

Florida - German Standard Puppies - New German Shepherd Puppy Dogs
Fort Myers area. I don't know anything about them except that they are on the board of their local schutzhund club.

You might be able to get more responses if you post in the "Choosing a Breeder" forum with your location, whether or not you are willing to ship, and what you're looking for. There are lots of knowledgeable people on here so you have definitely come to the right place!


----------

